# You can't call this hunting



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

This is called pick your target.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! Time to thin the herd a bit. Wish I had that problem!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's target shooting. It is a pretty good problem to have though. Just kick back and wait until the boys come sniffin' around.


----------

